# Noah's Ark-2007



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Noah's Ark 2007

In the year 2007, the Lord came unto Noah, who was now living in England 
and said, "Once again, the earth has become wicked and over-populated, 
and I see the end of all flesh before me. Build another Ark and save 2 
of every living thing along with a few good humans." 

He gave Noah the CAD drawings, saying, "You have 6 months to build the 
Ark before I will start the unending rain for 40 days and 40 nights. " 
Six months later, the Lord looked down and saw Noah weeping in his yard 
- but no Ark. 

"Noah!" He roared, "I'm about to start the rain! Where is the Ark ?" 

"Forgive me, Lord," begged Noah, "but things have changed. I needed 
Building Regulations Approval because the Ark was over 30m2. I've been 
arguing with the Fire Brigade about the need for a sprinkler system. My 
neighbours claim that I should have obtained planning permission for 
building the Ark in my garden because it is development of the site even 
though in my view it is a temporary structure, but the roof is too high. 

We had to go to appeal to the Secretary of State for a decision. The 
Local Area Access Group complained that my ramp was going to be too 
steep, and the inside of the Ark wasn't fully accessible, then the 
Department of Transport demanded a bond be posted for the future costs 
of moving power lines and other overhead obstructions, to clear the 
passage for the Ark 's move to the sea. I told them that the sea would 
be coming to us, but they would hear nothing of it. 

Getting the wood was another problem. All the decent trees have Tree 
Preservation Orders on them and we live in a Site of Special Scientific 
Interest set up in order to protect the spotted owl. I tried to convince 
the environmentalists that I needed the wood to save the owls - but no 
go! 

When I started gathering the animals, the RSPCA sued me. They insisted 
that I was confining wild animals against their will. They argued the 
accommodation was too restrictive, and it was cruel and inhumane to put 
so many animals in a confined space. 

Then the County Council, the Environment Agency and the Rivers Authority 
ruled that I couldn't build the Ark until they'd conducted an 
environmental impact study on your proposed flood. 

I'm still trying to resolve a complaint with the Equal Opportunities 
Commission on how many BMEs I'm supposed to hire for my building team. 
The trades unions say I can't use my sons. They insist I have to hire 
only CSCS accredited workers with Ark-building experience. 

To make matters worse, Customs and Excise seized all my assets, claiming 
I'm trying to leave the country illegally with endangered species. So, 
forgive me, Lord, but it would take at least 10 years for me to finish 
this Ark. " 

Suddenly the skies cleared, the sun began to shine, and a rainbow 
stretched across the sky. 

Noah looked up in wonder and asked, "You mean 
you're not going to destroy the world?" 

"No," said the Lord. "The government beat me to it"


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

That says it all!


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Not to mention you would need AML1 form to move the sheep and goats or camels, passports for any bovines or horses, TB test if you were in a parish with less than a 2 year test requirement, a hauliers licence if you were moving them over 50kilometres, Fabbl or other farm assurance scheme if any animal was to enter the food chain when it died, as long as it was under 3 years of age, all vet and injection records with withdrawal dates for milk and meat.A movements book, birth details showing dams eartags and her birth details. All bovines would have to have 2 eartags, and all sheep must be tagged with holding of birth, subsequent holdings or red eartag to show the original tags have been lost and replaced.

And then there is all the feed forms, delivery forms, records of on farm mixing records, samples and passports for their fodder and forage :? 

And of course a farm administrator to keep all the above in order and up to date :wink:


----------

